# Antoine Gazda's Two-Man Sub Chasing "Sea Skimmer"



## Snautzer01 (Nov 8, 2014)

model this...


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## Njaco (Nov 8, 2014)

What the......................?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 8, 2014)

Thats what i thought too... would make a great model though.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 8, 2014)

I can't believe someone actually thought this up. And then somebody actually built it!!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 8, 2014)

Heck, fire that forward gun, and the whole bl**dy contraption would fall over backwards !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 8, 2014)

Strange but not stupid

The Indiana Gazette from Indiana, Pennsylvania · Page 16

This is 50-Mile-An-Hour "Sea Skimmer" To Chase Axis U-Boats. The odd-looking craft pictured above was recently designed as a new weapon against the Axis submarines. Its inventor, Antoine Gazda, calls it the "Sea Skimmer," Which aptly describes the way it rides the waves. It is shown during a recent trial run at Providence R. I. The "hull" is mounted on a catamaran base, similar to those used by ocean resort lifeguards for riding through the surf. This construction, its sponsors say, enables easy handling on rough water. The "Sea Skimmer" carries a two-man crew, who, in addition to operating it, man the guns, which not only serves as protection against air raiders, but can be turned against a surfaced sub. These are a machine gun and a 20-mm. Oerlikon cannon, (seen at bow) which was also invented by Gazda. For attacking submerged U-boats, the "Sea Skimmer" carries four depth charges, which rest on the catamaran floats under the hull's stern. These can be replaced by torpedoes. The craft is said to reach a 50-mile-an-hour speed under the drive of its airplane-propelled engine. Elimination of subsurface screw propulsion, it is pointed out, also protects it from detection by an enemy ship's sound-detection gear. Except for the propeller and engine, the Sea Skimmer is built entirely of non-strategic plywood plastic, and can easily be molded out in large numbers. Very light, the new sub-chaser can be hoisted aboard and carried on regular surface craft as easily as can a lifeboat.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 8, 2014)

What the jam? Looks like it had a wing as some point.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 10, 2014)

What the hell is that???


----------



## Njaco (Nov 11, 2014)

Schnautzer, can I have some of that Weiner bologna pudding?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2014)

Sure with a ocr topping...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Nov 11, 2014)

Snautzer01 said:


> Strange but not stupid
> 
> The Indiana Gazette from Indiana, Pennsylvania Â· Page 16
> 
> is 50-Mile-An-Hour "Sea Skimmer" To Chase Axis U-Boats Designed Truth About Rubber ,"l ......,,.,1,4.., — ;_,•:•.. • Babson Bullish on Rubber Securities GLOUCESTER, Mass., Oct. Ifl.— I am' just returning from a trip'. Reports gathered from high sour ces confirm what 1 believed, namely, as always the Baruch •The odd-looking craft pictured BbOve was recently designed as a hew weapon against the Axis submarines. Hts inventor, Antoine Gazda, calls it the "Sea Skimmer," Which aptly describes the way it rides the waves. It is shown during a recent trial run at Providencer R. I. The "hull" is mounted on a catamaran base, similar to those USed by ocean resort lifeguards for riding through the surf. This con- Btruction, its sponsors say, enables easy handling nir ough water. The "Sea Skimmer" carries.a two-man ifew, who, in addition to operating it, man the guns, which not only serves as protection against air raiders, but can be turned against a surfaced sub. These are a machine gun and a 20-mm. Oerlikon cannon, (seen at bow) which was also invented by Gazda. For attacking submerged U-boats, the "Sea Skimmer" carries four depth charges, which rest on the cate- maran floats under the hull's stern. These can be replaced by torpedoes. The craft is said to reach a 50-mile-an-hour speed under the drive of its airplane-propelled en gine. Elimination of subsurface screw propulsion, it is pointed out, also protects it from detection by STEINER'S MARKET 659 PHILA STREET NEXT TO MURPHY'S Week-End Specials sPORK CHOPS '"Me PORK ROAST S Ib 33e PORK SAUSAGE L °° se lb 35e WEINERS BOLOGNA PUDDING lb. 25c an enemy ship's sound-detection gear. Except for the propeller and engine, the Sea Skimmer is built entirely of non-trategic plywqpd plastic, and can easily be molded out in large numbers. Very light, the new sub-chaser can be hoisted aboard and carried on regular surface craft as easily as can a lifeboat.



If you don't mind, I can clean this up.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 12, 2014)

Now that's something....


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 17, 2015)

The idea caught on...


----------



## Wurger (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Jan 17, 2015)

Still being used today, in a slightly different form, if you look at the Everglades aero-boats.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2015)

Nile delta 1942


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2015)




----------

